# seen a monster



## bigwasatch3point (Jun 30, 2013)

Seen a toad on the front yesterday, gonna be pushing28 inches. Hes got alot at growing left.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The big buck up on Potato Hill? Your description sounds like him. 


-DallanC


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Potato hill has three houses sitting on it now...-O,-


----------

